# Depressed poo



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola lost all her front baby teeth this week. She has been depressed today. I'm worried...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh dear..is she still ear scratching..that can make them depressed?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hasn't been scratching so much. I am taking her to vet this week to check the ears out anyway. She is being super cute though and so loving and enjoyed her walk today but she doesn't seem herself I can't quite put my finger on it. Maybe it's the ears. We go away next Sunday. Hope she is ok!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Try not to worry too much - sometimes (like humans) dogs have off days


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't believe how much I love and worry about her. She is my little baby. I have a fab holiday coming up and I am fretting about leaving her. Have never felt this way about my cats and I love them too!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Her mouth may be feeling a bit tender after loosing all her front teeth. Poor girl. She should perk up in a day or so. Let us know what vet says about her ears.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys I will keep you up to date. What I will say is she has such long ears. She will definitely pick things up I think... Maybe I should have taken her to the vet sooner...


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> I can't believe how much I love and worry about her. She is my little baby. I have a fab holiday coming up and I am fretting about leaving her. Have never felt this way about my cats and I love them too!


Oh don't! It gets worse lol. I fret over Pushca all the time. I just love her soooo much
Cockapoos make you daft! Official. But seriously she's probably just feeling a little sorry for herself but I'm sure you are making her feel better :hug:


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

When Willow was teething we gave her ice cubes to play with/nibble on. She absolutely loved playing with them and still gets excited if I let her play with one even now she has all her adult teeth! Just thinking that it might help Lola's gums like you would give a baby a teething ring? Might cheer her up!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope she's okay, she'll be fine when your away.... Honest. Maybe put a carrot in the freezer for her to chew or any soft toys put them in there too, it'll ease her gums xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ah, poor little Lola. Her little friend lost all her front teeth a couple of weeks back but you'll be amazed at how quickly the new ones pop through. Lola seemed to like to gnaw on a frozen wet flannel or muslim. Hope she perks up soon and hopefully it is just her teething pains, not her ears x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Whoops, that should have read muslin not Muslim! That will teach me to re-read what I type before sending!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> Ah, poor little Lola. Her little friend lost all her front teeth a couple of weeks back but you'll be amazed at how quickly the new ones pop through. Lola seemed to like to gnaw on a frozen wet flannel or muslim. Hope she perks up soon and hopefully it is just her teething pains, not her ears x




:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi. 

Ears are fine. It's just her teeth! To top it off she got a bee sting on her bottom lip yesterday. Her face swelled up so badly. She had to go to the vet to get antihistamine shot and pain killer. She growled at vet so much when the vet touched her mouth. I hope it was because she was sore and not that she is aggressive. The vet said the growling wasn't normal behaviour. I tried to explain how her teeth where also bothering her and maybe the sting was the last straw for her with her sore mouth. Lola is always lovely. I don't want the vet thinking she is aggressive. I'm quite upset about it.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Poor Lola, (naughty vet) she was obviously in pain and not wanted to be touched on the mouth, don't be concerned that it's aggression (I think the vet would be grouchy if he /she was stung on the lip...

Hope she's feeling better soon xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Poor Lola, she was probably a bit confused by what had happened with the sting and worried the vet was going to hurt her too. Hope she gets back to normal soon xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Ruth!! Poor little Lola . . We have lots of bees here and I'm always on the lookout when we are outside as they love to snap at them!! Yikes! As for the Vet, I usually keep my mouth shut on comments, but REALLY?? Poor thing was obviously in pain and then somebody touches it?? I think growling is a perfectly normal behavior and of all people a Vet should certainly know that?? Please do not be concerned about aggression, that was pure instinct response and I think appropiate for the situation!! You should have not had to defend her reaction . . hope she is better soon, I know that must have been VERY painful . . can she eat?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Poor Lola :hug: of course she growled, she's in pain! Don't know what planet your vet is on She's not aggressive, she's hurting! Hope the swelling goes down and those big teeth come through soon.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with the above Ruth....all perfectly normal for a dog to growl when in pain....silly vet! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks so much you lot are so reassuring. Lola is great today. The sting didn't affect her appetite but she likes lying on that side and I noticed she was sleeping on other side of face poor thing. She looked like she had a round of boxing and lost! Fat lip. 

Lola sends thanks also and lots of love.. She certainly has plenty to go round!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Skyesdog said:


> Ah, poor little Lola. Her little friend lost all her front teeth a couple of weeks back but you'll be amazed at how quickly the new ones pop through. Lola seemed to like to gnaw on a frozen wet flannel or muslim. Hope she perks up soon and hopefully it is just her teething pains, not her ears x


It is OK - we won't prosecute you for racism - very funny


----------

